
The World’s First Immigration Economy - gok
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/10/03/australia-the-worlds-first-immigration-economy/
======
aptechvisaaus
Australia is one of the country with develop economy and good life style. It
is one of the preferable choice for the Indians who are looking forward to
migrate abroad. Your occupation as must be listed in demand list of Australia
before applying. Here is the list of occupation
([https://www.aptechvisa.com/australia-immigration/medium-
and-...](https://www.aptechvisa.com/australia-immigration/medium-and-long-
term-strategic-skills-list-mltssl-australia)) you must match you job code here
to meet the eligibility requirement.

------
magicbuzz
From the article:

Australia’s population has grown by 45% since 1991. No other country even
comes close.

